# G.I. Joe (Possible Spoilers)



## Fontano (Feb 7, 2008)

So we went and saw the movie last night, and overall pretty darn good for the launch of the live action movies.

It did it's job at introducing the characters, did the typical background on some of the key characters of the movie.

There is one very hyped (via the commercials) sequence, that really did nothing for the movie but provide a pretty decent action scene. 

Overall:

If you liked the Transformers Movies, then you should enjoy this one.
As I put it to one friend:
If Transformers 1 was a 10 out of 10
G.I. Joe was an 8.5

I do hope they do a sequal. And my gosh are the women of the movie SMOKING HOT !!!


----------



## space86 (May 4, 2007)

I saw GI Joe The Rise of Cobra, Friday afternoon, really good action film
looks like the sequel will be even better.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

I went to this movie with very low expectations and still left feeling disappointed.

I'll ignore the whole rewriting of the story. I can live with that.

The positives: The concepts of the technology was cool and the casting was good for the roles.

Negatives:
It's very campy. I would say the most campy movie I've seen all year.

The action gets to a great point and then suddenly ceases. They have cool toys and don't use them enough. Action scenes take more time to build up then to complete and they have many pauses. It almost makes it feel like your restarting the scene.

Too much character development for too little drama. They could have cut out about 20 minutes of drama and added that to the action scenes. 
Overall I'd give it a 6 of 10. I would see it in a dollar theater or wait for it to come out on netflix/premiums before seeing it again for the price of a regular movie.


----------

